

"Game Layer on Top of the World": Nissan Leaf's Driving Karma System - liuhenry
http://green.autoblog.com/2010/12/23/nissan-leaf-carwings-efficiency/

======
driftsumi-e
There's anecdotal evidence that Prius users were already making a game of
"beating their (mileage efficiency) high score." Nice example of Nissan taking
this phenomenon and applying a competitive layer. As a next step, they should
let these Leaf owners take on a userID, opening up marketing and promotional
possibilities.

~~~
kqr2
The game / sport of trying to max out fuel efficiency (even with gas only
cars) is known as hypermiling.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypermiling>

[http://www.edmunds.com/fuel-economy/hypermiling-quest-for-
ul...](http://www.edmunds.com/fuel-economy/hypermiling-quest-for-ultimate-
fuel-economy.html)

~~~
driftsumi-e
Wow. I had no idea it was such a movement (no pun...okay, maybe a little).

------
erreon
This has the ability to be huge. Exchange points for gas discounts or off
maintenance? Lots of other potentially game changing things could be added to
the game mechanics of an automobile platform.

~~~
jremsikjr
Brilliant. Similar to another comment when I first got my Prius I played with
along with the metrics and still do occasionally. But, I felt like I unlocked
all the rewards.

Separate player tags would be awesome and could be accomplished with fobs or
sign-ins. Or perhaps you just register your high scores?

For more in-depth configuration you could include wifi access and a browser
portal to set up drivers or post to your facebook wall. OK, ok it could go
downhill quickly. :)

Imagine getting into your car and having it decked out as a fully operational
80's arcade console. Wood paneling, quarter slots and a big red 'Start'
button.

~~~
erreon
I'd love to see Toyota embedding user accounts on the wireless key fobs and
having the car customize itself to the user. Say if it's night time it should
know I like the interior lights turned down to about half brightness. With the
user accounts they can then track points that the user can then exchange for
certain things. If I can take the Prius on a road trip and in the end cash in
points I get for a discount at the hotel I stay at. That would be pretty
awesome.

I wonder if this even has to be a car company. Why not a mobile app company
that uses a Bluetooth module on the ODBII port to get info on the vehicle,
MPG, and driving style. Then uses that data to reward points.

------
gavingmiller
Nissan has done a fantastic job with the leaf experience from beginning to
end. Good website, good product, excellent marketing and now efficiency
"achievements". It's something us HNer's could really learn from.

Also the leaf website is fantastic (<http://www.nissanusa.com/leaf-electric-
car>) and won a ton of awards for "best flash website" even though the intro
video is the only flash, and the rest is HTML & SVG.

------
silversmith
Reminds me of this video: [http://g4tv.com/videos/44277/DICE-2010-Design-
Outside-the-Bo...](http://g4tv.com/videos/44277/DICE-2010-Design-Outside-the-
Box-Presentation/) (relevant part more towards the end, but it's all good)

Well, I guess "Achievement Unlocked: Drank Pepsi 5 Days in a Row" is where
we're heading after all. I, for one, know that this has potential to change
the way I go about my day-to-day life.

------
zach
Game design guru Michael John posted an ode to the game sensibilities of the
Prius when it was (ahem) the only game in town:

[http://www.methodgames.com/methodblog/files/archive-4.html#u...](http://www.methodgames.com/methodblog/files/archive-4.html#unique-
entry-id-34)

All you need to make a game is a feedback loop with some challenge (an implied
reward) for the user. With the Leaf, the challenge is a lot more explicit, but
any number representing performance quality is challenge enough.

Fuel efficiency metering is a great example of this, and also of gentle
teaching which inspires users to become more passionate.

------
antonioe
When Scvngr CEO Seth Priebatsch presented the concept of the layer I was so
elated at the clarity of the idea. Everything in life is a game, and when
business embraces it properly it's a win for everyone. A game creates group
think, competition and a rare unarticulated desire for success.

What's sexy for business is the idea that by presenting a gaming layer on
their product line is that it allow you're product to become a platform.
You're not selling me a iPhone, you're selling me Angry Bird, Scrabble, Plants
Vs Zombies.

------
nitrogen
I think that hacking the human internal reward systems to produce desired
behavior is awesome. I'm just afraid that a hundred years from now we'll end
up like everyone on that episode of STTNG where an addictive game was used to
take over the ship.

------
nazgulnarsil
prius drivers already seem awful, I can't help but think it's because they're
rolling along monitoring their fuel consumption on the dash rather than
watching the damn road.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
HA! voted down for insulting prius drivers? I can only assume the down voters
are equally innumerate.

